# Reshop/Abandons/Go-backs?



## TLSpot (Feb 28, 2021)

Is the difference in the word for items that were found left by guests in the wrong place (e.g. reshop, go-backs, abandons) regional? Or is it based on time spent with the company? I’m curious as to why we use different words for it. To clarify, they’re abandons where I am.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 28, 2021)

Been ‘ reshop ‘for 14 years where I am.  Sometimes we acquire some seasonals (with a history of the blue vest place ) that use other words.


----------



## Sushi2Go (Feb 28, 2021)

We mainly call it go backs here. Also "strays" gets tossed in once in awhile.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 28, 2021)

It's shit you have to put back where it belongs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 28, 2021)

Reshop at my store.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 28, 2021)

Reshop, go-backs, abandoneds, shopper's remorse, crap-that-people-can't-be-bothered-to-put-back.....it's all the same.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 28, 2021)

Always been reshop for us. 

Anyone have different terms for zoning?  Recovering or conditioning are 2 I've heard from other places.


----------



## DratiniMaster (Feb 28, 2021)

At my store we call it abandoned. I worked at another store in town and they call it reshop/stray.


----------



## DratiniMaster (Feb 28, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Always been reshop for us.
> 
> Anyone have different terms for zoning?  Recovering or conditioning are 2 I've heard from other places.


Our new Group VP sent out an expectations email the other week and referred to it as "zoning". I'm under the impression zoning is THE term if you're using Target vocabulary


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 28, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Always been reshop for us.
> 
> Anyone have different terms for zoning?  Recovering or conditioning are 2 I've heard from other places.


Facing. A term Walgreens used when I was in college to turn all bottles facing forward.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 28, 2021)

Reshop here!


DratiniMaster said:


> Our new Group VP sent out an expectations email the other week and referred to it as "zoning". I'm under the impression zoning is THE term if you're using Target vocabulary


Zoning is the verb for making the aisle look pretty


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 28, 2021)

if it's on the salesfloor it's stray, if it's at guest services it's reshop =]


----------



## JiJi (Feb 28, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> if it's on the salesfloor it's stray, if it's at guest services it's reshop =]


This is how my store does it. 


Ashfromoldsite said:


> Facing. A term Walgreens used when I was in college to turn all bottles facing forward.


Kroger also uses this term


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Feb 28, 2021)

Reshop at my store.


----------



## DratiniMaster (Feb 28, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Reshop here!
> 
> Zoning is the verb for making the aisle look pretty


Yes, the comment I replied to was asking if there were any other terms used for zoning in particular.


----------



## GRC (Feb 28, 2021)

Everyone at my store calls it reshop. Never heard anyone call it anything else.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Feb 28, 2021)

In our district we're supposed to call them returns, but most people still call it reshop just like we still use softlines/hardlines/grocery lingo


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 28, 2021)

We call it abandon or go-backs. Zoning is pushing the product to the front.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 28, 2021)

Most people call it re-shop or go-backs here, but when the LOD used to have to walk through the store with a cart and grab things that customers left in the wrong places they called those abandons. There were always a few folks who called it what most of it was, *$&@# crap...😂


----------



## happygoth (Mar 1, 2021)

Reshop here.

At Sears we called them returns, and zoning was called straightening.

Push is the term I found the most unusual when I was first hired. At Sears we called it stock, as in "I'm going to put out some stock".

Edit: why would somebody downvote this? Lmao


----------



## Yetive (Mar 1, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> but when the LOD used to have to walk through the store with a cart and grab things that customers left in the wrong places they called those abandons.


Called a distraction walk iny neck of the woods.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 5, 2021)

> Anyone have different terms for zoning?  Recovering or conditioning are 2 I've heard from other places.



My store calls it zoning or "brand".


----------



## Caliwest (Mar 9, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Reshop here.
> 
> At Sears we called them returns, and zoning was called straightening.
> 
> ...


Funny our reshop TM s call reshop "push".


----------

